# my new breeding ragdoll



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

well she is 7 months now lol but just thought i would show her off as i love tabbies


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Pretty girl.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

i love her.x


----------



## martap (May 20, 2011)

princessa rags said:


> well she is 7 months now lol but just thought i would show her off as i love tabbies


she's stunning, lucky you!  x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

who are her parents?? you didnt get her from ladydoll did you?? shes lovely! :laugh:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

very pretty girl


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She is very pretty :001_wub:


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

thank you for your n.ice comments she is my baby im taking her to her second show soon so fingers crossed she does as well as last she went


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

hi taylorbaby no she is not from ladydoll she is from my friend at havenhouse she mainly breeds.bsh but has a couple of ragdoll breeding girls


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

princessa rags said:


> hi taylorbaby no she is not from ladydoll she is from my friend at havenhouse she mainly breeds.bsh but has a couple of ragdoll breeding girls


ahh!! I was going to say I bet she is as she looks like jake! :blushing:


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

they do breed some lovely ragdolls i would like one of there bicolours


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

She is beautiful!!!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

beautiful:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_very pretty young lady ._


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

wow, what a stunning beauty.
michelle x


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Lytnin?.....


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> Lytnin?.....


lytnin?...thats her mummy


----------



## horserescue (Dec 7, 2011)

She is beautiful!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

princessa rags said:


> lytnin?...thats her mummy


Aww lovely. I only know as I got my fab Thomas from there so I've seen the website a few times now


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> Aww lovely. I only know as I got my fab Thomas from there so I've seen the website a few times now


oh right when did you get thomas? is he bsh or ragdoll i have one of emmas bsh and 2 ragdolls she is a good friend of mine


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

About a month ago. He's a CP BSH. She's lovely isn't she


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

wow she is beautiful!!!! she will have very pretty babies! whats her name?


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

Ingrid25 said:


> wow she is beautiful!!!! she will have very pretty babies! whats her name?


hi ingrid her name is elise i have just bathed her ready for her show on sat she doesnt look quite as lovely when she is wet lol


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

hi all elise had a very good day at the british ragdoll cat club show yesterday she got 3 firsts a second and a third it was a very big show and very stiff competition very big classes so she did very well made me a very proud mummy lol


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

She's stunning, I love her.


----------

